# Washer and dryer tripping breaker



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

What did the trip indicator tell you caused the trip? If it was an arc fault, then megger the circuit. If that is good, then tell her it's something in her washer or dryer.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Washers have a tendency to arc excessively in the escapement, like when they switch the motor off under load, and being an inductive load, they can really mess with GFI's. Just swap out the GFI/AFI for a normal breaker and see if it clears up.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Likely a small arc at a contact or solenoid.


----------

